# Excellent blog post about truly "radical" Christianity



## Bill The Baptist (May 21, 2014)

Voddie Baucham shared this on Facebook this morning and I thought I would pass it along to you. Very encouraging in light of some recent trends in the church. How Ephesians Killed My “Radical” Christianity | The Log College


----------



## KMK (May 21, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> in light of some recent trends in the church



Interesting. To what recent trends are you referring?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 21, 2014)

KMK said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > in light of some recent trends in the church
> ...



From the article "By “radical,” I mean that strain of Christian thinking that says living a normal Christian life, getting married, having children, raising them in Christ, loving your spouse, being faithful at your job, attending worship, reading your Bible, praying, loving the saints, and then dying is not enough."

He is not arguing that some people are called to a radical life, such as pastors and missionaries, just that not everyone has been given that burden.


----------



## au5t1n (May 21, 2014)

Yes, the "radical" kind of thinking has been popularized among New Calvinist/YRR types lately by teachers such as Francis Chan and David Platt. This article expresses very well some of the problems with it.


----------



## Jack K (May 21, 2014)

Repentance is a lifelong calling, and deep repentance is radical. It doesn't necessarily mean, though, that you will practice impressive-looking missionary endeavors or run a cool social program. A truly loving and God-honoring but otherwise "normal" life may actually be more radical.

That seems to be the gist of the article, and I agree with its premise... so long as we recognize that true repentance does end up being visible. Some people are bound to notice the difference it makes in how you live and to see that in some respects, even if not in a flashy respect, you are being radical.


----------



## Andres (May 21, 2014)

I think it's interesting that the author of the article notes at the very beginning:


> Note: This has nothing to do with David Platt’s book Radical. I have never read it or to my knowledge read anything else he has written.


I get that he's saying he didn't write the article as a response to Platt, but on the contrary, the article has quite a bit to do with Platt's book and reasoning.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 21, 2014)

Andres said:


> I think it's interesting that the author of the article notes at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> > Note: This has nothing to do with David Platt’s book Radical. I have never read it or to my knowledge read anything else he has written.
> ...



Yes I noticed this as well, and in truth I have found this to be a common tactic here on the PB as well. Someone will essentially say something to the effect of "I am not saying that people with beards are wacky" and then they will proceed to essentially say that people with beards are wacky, and then when someone with a beard protests, they will respond by saying "I specifically said that I am not saying that people with beards are wacky." It is actually quite frustrating.


----------



## Andres (May 21, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's interesting that the author of the article notes at the very beginning:
> ...



Yes, good point. And besides, everyone knows beards are awesome.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 21, 2014)

Andres said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



Agreed, and your beard sir is becoming quite epic


----------



## Jack K (May 24, 2014)

Well, I ended up referencing that article in an article I just wrote. Much thanks, Bill, for drawing our attention to it.

And here's the link to my article, in case anyone cares...
It Isn't All About the Kids After All – Gospel Teacher
How do you live in a way that’s _good for your kids_ without living _for your kids_?


----------

